# Molases ?



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Anyone else try it on the Lawn?

I have sprayed it this year......and I have noticed far less insects/ants. The sugar value is supposed to be beneficial.

I'm curious if any others use it, or have tried it.

Thanks.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I've sprayed molasses a few times. It's supposed to provide extra carbs for the bacteria. If anything, I'd expect MORE ants and insects, not less.


----------



## WetCoast (Sep 28, 2018)

JERSEY said:


> Anyone else try it on the Lawn?
> 
> I have sprayed it this year......and I have noticed far less insects/ants. The sugar value is supposed to be beneficial.
> 
> ...


I have used Blackstrap Molasses in my garden for years with great results. I only started using it on my lawn the past couple of weeks so I don't have much experience in that regard.

My understanding is the molasses helps deliver carbohydrates to the plant as well as acting like a biostimulant.

My application rates:
Garden- 1 tbsp/gallon 
Lawn- 170ml/1000sqft **

**I took this rate from a local supplier.


----------

